# Have you ever wondered why kids prefer snowboarding to skiing?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well that was an unfortunate choice. 

What fuckwit thought that would be a good design for a sign?


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems like they are trying to tell you multiple types of behavior are not allowed on the slopes . . .


----------

